# Jimmy



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Dear friends
It's been quite a while since I visited Catforum as I've been very busy at work.
But I feel I have to pass on my very sad news about Jimmy.
Poor Jimmy developed a brain tumour. He was referred to the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket (a 3 hour drive for us) where he received the best possible care and attention, including an MRI scan. The scan showed that the tumour was inoperable because it was in an inaccessible place at the bottom of his brain.
They kept him in for a few days, as they were trying to stabilise his conidtion with steriods so that we could take him home. But the steroids just gave him a few hours peace and then he would be in distress again.
So we went back down to Newmarket just to say goodbye to him, and then he had to be put to sleep.
I have never seen Partner so upset. Our home seems so bleak and dull now. During the past year, several new cats had moved in to the neighbourhood, and Jimmy had established himself as the dominant cat. He would stalk about the garden looking supremely confident and all the other cats gave him a wide berth. Then he would come in and lie about in some very regal poses. We started calling him 'The General' as he was the highest ranking cat in the neighbourhood.
But now he is gone. He was only seven.
One day we might get another cat and I might start visiting Catforum again. But that won't be for a long time yet. Till then, au revoir friends.

seashell
PS - Insurance is so, so worth it. I would urge anyone to insure their animal. Jimmy recieved £1800 worth of treatment which we could never have afforded without it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Shelly, I'm so sorry to hear about Jimmy. I know it's impossible to forget him, but I do hope that the pain soon eases. Someday, cat or kitten will find its way into your heart, and the house won't seem so empty. You have been such a good "mommy" to Jimmy. I'm sure he had a happy life. God bless you for trying to save him, and please come back soon. I miss you.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry seashell about Jimmy


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry Seashell, it's a tragic shame to lose a kitty at any age but 7 is so young. I hope you and your partner find some peace around your home soon and that little Jimmy rests peacefully 
x


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words.
best wishes

seashell


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh seashell, I'm so very sorry to hear about Jimmy   

Of course no cat can ever replace him, but I hope you and your partner find another special friend to love when you are ready. I'm sure Jimmy would like that for you.

I'm so sorry. All the best to you both during this difficult time.


----------



## cleigh (Jan 16, 2004)

*my thoughts are with you*

dear seashell-
my thoughts are with you. the loss of a dear friend is tremendously hard. in losing my furry firends, i always invision a piece of heart going with them and them levaing a piece of their's with me. seven is so young but his days with you were, i am sure, the best of his life. bless you for loving.
leigh


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Seashell, I am so sorry about Jimmy.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, seashell. I can sympathize with how painful it is to suffer through missing him. Try to remember the good times, and take comfort in the fact that he is no longer suffering. He will always live on in the memories of those who loved him.


----------

